# Bad Elmer and bad Bud



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I caught him in the act. this time he had his sidekick with him. I expect these things from elmer but not innocent little bud! they ate almost half that pumpkin and bud disembowelled the planter. did you ever smell pumpkin farts from a dog before? WHEW!!! its undiscribable! they both have to sleep in the laundry room tonight or Im sleeping in the dog house. Elmer is still coming along and I still love that dog. at least it wasnt my stuff this time.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

NICE pictures there daddy..can anyone say busted?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

OMG, that's great! LOL


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

LMAO!!! That is too cute.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I had to sit and watch them for a minute before I stopped them. such focus and determination in their distruction, I was impressed! lol


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Did they finally look at you and go What?? LOL. Usually if Jesse is being bad he stands still and looks away. I think he thinks that if I stay still she can't see me therefore I won't get in trouble. LOL


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, now that is preciouse!!

Never smelled pumpkin farts in my whole life that I know of...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Smells kinda like.... pumpkin farts!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hot pumpkin farts!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy Hell thats hilarious !!!!!!!!!!! OMG I love when they THINK they are being sneaky and get caught in the act.. But you can't help but love them even more hehehehehe


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh, this is just too much.. LOL


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Darling, cute, precious, bad, BAD doggies!!! My girl ate 1/4 of her bed the other nite! LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I want to know why you left the chairs so close to the table???? You are just aking for trouble when you are so careless!! lol 

I'm glad it is you that have a pumpkin fart smelling house and not I.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I love that Elmer,he sure looks big compared to those puppy photos,and not to much like a eb,thank god!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Now that's a funny pic!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol thats priceless and sadly very cute!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That is so cute.....Naughty pups...lol


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

:hammer: on you for leaving the chair by the table!!!!

Very cute pic's.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Dude that was funny!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> Dude that was funny!!!!


Im putting together a slide show of all his antics. wait until you see what he did to the interior of my truck!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

So how do you discipline them when you are so busy laughing??? When my kids do something like that, I don't know whether to laugh or correct them....GreatShots!


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

too funny, nice pics. I just know my baby wouldn't have the guts to jump on the table!!! - I DARE her-jk


----------

